# Wolverine Brass Shower Drain



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wolverine Brass Rep. stopped by the other day. I don't get a chance to talk to him most times, but this time I did. While going over what we needed, he showed me a drain assembly that one guy could easily install by himself. Looked like it had bolts to hold it in place. Anyone ever use these? What do you think of Wolverine Brass products?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Its a Davke 2000 but have seen the same thing in supplier catalogs calling it a jackrabbit shower drain.
A shower drain replacement is a cake walk with these. Keep a couple on truck.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> Its a Davke 2000 but have seen the same thing in supplier catalogs calling it a jackrabbit shower drain.
> A shower drain replacement is a cake walk with these. Keep a couple on truck.
> 
> In Christ,
> ...



Will do, always looking for something to help.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

That looks really and easy

Thanks for the post


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Those Davke Shower Drains are the cat's azz :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Those Davke Shower Drains are the cat's azz :thumbup:


What's so great about a cat's azz anyway?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I use alot of Wolverine Brass. I am pretty happy with thier quality. Thier service is really good!

I have used that Davke shower drain. I prefer the same style by Sioux Chief. The bolts are 5/16", and they are a little stiffer than the WB. Less flex in the assy. as a whole.


----------

